
19 years before the Surface there was the Compaq Concerto - pelle
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compaq_Concerto
======
pelle
I had this back in the day and it was actually a pretty cool hardware software
combo.

Pen Windows had hand writing recognition which was fairly good, but not
generally useful. The detachable keyboard was great, although the hinge was
not too stable.

While it had a B/W display and most other notebooks at the time had started to
become color, I felt like I lived in the future with it.

